# Opinions on Chinese Made Butterfly 1501 Embroidery Machine



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello all, I am considering purchasing a Chinese Made Butterfly 1501 2020 model embroidery machine. Any opinions on this brand or machine?


----------



## MAZN (Oct 16, 2019)

My two cents...If you are looking for a reasonably priced, quality single-head machine, take a look at the Happy Voyager (12-color) or the Happy HCD-1501 (15-color) models. They are fabricated in Japan and the quality is great. I have a few Happy Japan units, and they perform right up there with my Tajimas.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Mazn, I got a really good deal on the machine and I have a budget to contend with. 20/30 years ago or even 10 years ago the perception was and probable accurate that Chinese made equipment was unreliable and badly made. Today, after the surge of the Chinese economy and competition around the world i am not sure if the perception is or should be there anymore. If they are copying technology and manufacturing according to copied specs I don't see why that should be an issue in 2020. There are many unscrupulous manufacturers there I am sure American based companies are aware of that and won't represent nor sell their machines in the USA market if there weren't reliable, well made and durable. The company importing and selling that machine in the USA is based in the USA. I think they have been selling this machine here for about 10 years and I haven't read any online complaints, on forums or otherwise about this company or brand. That's why I am asking here. Many well known brands from automobiles, appliances, and many other industries uses Chinese made parts on their manufacturing process so I don't think everything coming out of China today can be all that bad. Just my opinion. I just need to know about this particular embroidery machine.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

When the sweet taste of saving money is displaced by the bitterness of disappointment you will have your own real life experience.
As long as you view these products as temporary, light use, disposables, you will not be disappointed.

Be aware, you are buying the reputation and support and warranty of the reseller. That is what keeps Harbor Freight in business.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you. That's what I am hoping and banking on. The reputation of the company. The 5 year warranty and the 100% support from an American based company. Everything is temporary including our life.

For all my research, comparing apples to apples, meaning Chinese made equipment this machine may be a good (small) investment. I believe if the machine is not a Lemon from the beginning, with good care and understanding its limitations It may be a decent machine. If you or anyone have a chance check out their website and find out what the seller is offering, let's go from there. What I really looking for is not opinions based on perception or past rumors of many years ago. People owning the mentioned machine would be preferable. Even the seller admits that there are other more worthy equipment but at a much higher price if you can afford it. I would have like that route. If this machine perform well for the next 5 years then I would look into other brands and who knows, this machine may be all that I need.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It sounds like you have made up your mind. How much is it? You might want to look into SWF. They are less expensive than the majors but still good quality. 

Also, consider a single head gets you into the game but it is hard to make any money with it. You will hate yourself the first time you have 500 hats to do with 2 locations. I would go with a 4 head as soon as you can after you get the single. 

You will also have to contend with digitizing which is not easily learned. There are plenty of digitizers out there. 

Finally you will need a supplier for consumables, thread, bobbins, bobbin cases, misc parts, scissors, snips, stabilizer, etc. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Binki, thank you for your response. I have seen you in the forums throughout the years. Nice consistency. On Dec 2018 I traded a copy machine I had idling here for a used Toyota 9100. The machine is running fine and I had to go through the learning curve since I knew nothing about embroidery. At first I wasn't sure if it was my inexperience or the machine that was giving me headaches. I found out how to maintain, adjust and operate the machine. For the most part it works well aside from broken threads here and there. Nothing I couldn't deal with. I will said the machine is in good shape. My biggest concern is the age of the machine which going forward finding parts will be more difficult and the resale value will decrease. I researched for companies that would take trade-ins. SWF was one of them. I contacted them and asked for a quote on the 1501 with mine being trade-in. The quote came almost 50% higher then the retail price of the Butterfly. Gave almost nothing for the trade-in (1k) and that included a Holiday discount. I kept researching and the only other company in the US that take Trade-ins and sells new and used equipment was the Butterfly dealership. I looked into the Barudans, Tajimas, Melco, Brothers, Berninas and a few other name brands. Price too high for me but I am sure they are great machines. Decided to look closely into the Butterfly. I compared with many other Chinese made brands and found out that most are made by the same manufacturer with different labels. Re-sellers of these machines specify to the manufacturer how and what the want on their machines thus making some better and others just Blahh. Also, they go through the machines and make sure (I Hope) everything is adjusted and working fine, Some even make changes to the hardware and software to improve their performance (Ricoma being one of them). Could not find any bad, or good review on the butterfly although the seller has been selling them in the US for 10 years. These machines have been manufactured since 1990 by a company with over 100 year manufacturing sewing and embroidery machine in China and exporting them all over the world according to the sellers website. I have come across a lot of negative and some positive on the other Chinese made machine but not this one. Is that good or bad? I don't know. No news is good news? Maybe.

So to answer you question, yes, I am pretty much settled on this machine. Seem sturdy, heavier than other comparable machines and by the pictures is almost a clone of the Toyota I have now. Hopefully is made with equal quality parts. The re-seller I hope knows better than to sell unreliable, cheaper, or junk machines in this very competitive US market.

Regarding the digitizing, I purchased the Wilcom Hatch 2 software to have control of the process here. Easy to manage and for the most part my digitized files are sewing fine. Of course there are a lot more to it than just digitizing like underlays, pull and pushes, densities and all of that technical preparation to make a file stitch like the pros.

I was able to negotiate a higher Trade-in value, free shipping and to include a cylindrical head. The cost out of my pocket with the trade-in is 56% less than the SWF or 30% off the retail price of the Butterfly.

I think it is a good deal. And like I said before, if the machine is not a lemon from the start, with good maintenance and care it should be fine for what I need it for. Large orders as you mentioned will be subcontracted to local more capable embroidery outfits.

Thank my story.

CD


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty much the same reason we went with SWF. I have a great relationship with them and they are local. The best part is they are 30% lower in price than say a Tajima.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Binki, there is no lack of research on my part. I think I have done my diligent part. I already sent them the money for this machine and will be delivered on the next couple of weeks. They are taking the Toyota at their cost. I kind of like the Toyota and I posted because like with anything else I still can back out of it if I hear awful things about it which I haven't. Maybe I will be the first owner of this machine LOL. Hope not!

It seems that a lot of people are set to trash other foreign made machines specially Chinese. I would love and for the most part do buy USA made if I can afford it. That doesn't take away that China has come a long way on producing decent equipment in the last 10 years.

It is crazy and I think is also human, it is almost always that after I purchase a big ticket piece of equipment or a car I always wanted to validate if I made a good purchase or not even knowing that after I received the unit I cannot do anything about it. Just need validation.

Take care

CD


----------



## Skeeter8975 (Apr 4, 2018)

I bought a Highland machine 6 years ago also Chinese made and its still running like a dream. Just keep it oiled and clean..


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Skeeter. Appreciate your opinion. Like I said in previous posting I am buying the machine from a USA based company with no complaints about it nor its machines as far as my research goes. BBB rating is A. I also think they wouldn't want to damage their reputation with junk equipment. The part I don't get is why there are no more reviews of this machine online since they have been selling them in the USA for 10 years. Does that means it is a good machine???

We'll see.

Thanks again
CD


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

So, hows it going with the Butterfly????


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey uncle. So far so good. I just got it last week. It doesn't look too bad. It is very similar to the Toyota, pretty much the same. Talking with the distributor they said that once they get the machine from the manufacturer they change parts, motors, belts and a few other things to improve the machine. You can tell that overall is a clone of the Tajima. Parts looks a little flimsier as well as the metal covers. The weight is about the same. What I like is the electronic panel, new for 2020 models. Easy to learn and loaded with features something the older Toyota didn't have. The sewing is comparable to the Toyota. noise wise is about the same if not a little less. I have had a couple of instances where the needle didn't reset properly and haven't figure out what is causing it although I am able to clear it. Let's see how it performs in the next few month. Hats embroider fine although the thread sensor may be a little sensitive stopping the machine when there is no breaks. it happens maybe a few times doing a 20K stitch design. Customer service I haven't been able to rate it yet, the jury still out on that one. I am hoping to continue posting my progress here and let the company know that I am doing that hoping they can address issues if they arise and also compel them to be a more responsive company, just in case.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback,


Best of luck with it.


What price did you end up paying for it?


----------



## MNShirtguy (6 mo ago)

We saw on the thread that you have had a Butterfly for about 2 years now. I am curious if you are still happy with the purchase and how many heads the machine has.

Thank you


----------

